
Canadian fraudster foiled because he used the wrong font - jedberg
https://nationalpost.com/news/canada/canadian-fraudster-foiled-because-he-used-the-wrong-font
======
jedberg
Another example of software eating the world. If you want to be a successful
criminal, you need to understand how to change fonts on Word!

